

YC alumni hacks angel investor Jason Calacanis' voicemail to pitch - runthejewels
http://instagram.com/p/uoHV1jMayb/

======
runthejewels
The details: [http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QkTa-
zW...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QkTa-
zWgIh8J:https://medium.com/%40avizolty/my-investment-hack-jason-calacanis-
voicemail-e4b414659ad7)

Jason's since forgave the co-founder
[https://twitter.com/Jason/status/526531089355927552](https://twitter.com/Jason/status/526531089355927552)

------
vonklaus
[http://www.skurt.co/](http://www.skurt.co/)

Actually looks like a pretty cool idea. Calacanis is the kind of guy that
would take this lightly as well. Maybe he would invest, bet he will mention it
on the next TWIST.

